# Identify this Whizzerick block?



## Whizzerick (Feb 7, 2021)

Serial number 148. I’m thinking 700 series replacement block?


----------



## bike (Feb 7, 2021)

....


----------



## Chiptosser (Feb 11, 2021)

Looks like a late J block to me.


----------

